
Virtual Kubelet - yarapavan
https://erikstmartin.com/post/virtual-kubelet/
======
yarapavan
Github repo: [https://github.com/virtual-kubelet/virtual-
kubelet](https://github.com/virtual-kubelet/virtual-kubelet)

